# The Dark Knight Sells 600K on First Day Sales



## smiddy

Wow, this is awesome. BluRay sales on this movie are making a huge statement to those folks thinking niche market. I think they should reconsider...eh? 

More here: http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=2184


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> Wow, this is awesome. BluRay sales on this movie are making a huge statement to those folks thinking niche market. I think they should reconsider...eh?
> 
> More here: http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=2161


I'm not surprised whatsoever.

This is the 4th Blu Ray this year which started out with 1st day sales over 300,000...and this is now the biggest to date. They expect a Million to be sold within a week.

So much for "dead" technology...


----------



## Mark Holtz

I believe that _The Matrix_ was the killer title for 1999 for DVD. Now, it's the _Dark Knight_ for 2008.

Funny how both of those were Warner titles.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Actually this shouldn't be much of a surprise...

There are no other choices for HD and there will be a substantial number of either Blu-ray players or PS3's under the tree this holiday and what would be the obvious choice for a first title. Many HDTV's are being sold with a Blu Ray player thrown in. Every new release for Blu_Ray is an eagerly awaited event and this is an obvious winner...

They also sold 2.4 million normal DVD's the first day.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm not surprised whatsoever.
> 
> This is the 4th Blu Ray this year which started out with 1st day sales over 300,000...and this is now the biggest to date. They expect a Million to be sold within a week.
> 
> So much for "dead" technology...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Disclosure: I have a Samsung combo player so all is good with me.

Truth be told, the real story will be in how many copies are sold by this time next year. Dark Knight should be a big seller on day 1 and during week 1... but IF this is the whole deal, and everyone who buys it has already bought it... then the sales on this title will not continue to pile on and this impressive 1st day/week will mean nothing a year from now.

Sustained sales is what Blu rays (and what HD DVD needed) to continue to grow.

I've lost track of how many Blu ray players (either with or without counting PS3) are in customers' hands now... but while 600,000 sounds like a big number it is a very small number compared to millions of people who have Blu ray players... and this is a blockbuster "gotta buy" movie... so if it doesn't get to 20/30/40% penetration of current Blu ray player owners, then what movie will in the near future?

I bought it on day 1. Lots of other folks pre-ordered. Some folks are even buying multiple copies to get the different cases/toys/whatevers from different stores.

I would like Blu ray to succeed. I'm just not super-encouraged unless and until I see more than 1st day/week blips in the sales radar.


----------



## brant

the first DVD i purchased to go along with my $600 Sony DVD player back in the day was "Batman" starring Michael Keaton; I paid somewhere in the neighborhood of $30-$40 for that movie. That was probably 1998. I was 16 and spent an entire paycheck for that damned thing. It was awesome though. 


Even though that was 10 years ago, that Sony remains the best DVD player I ever purchased; too bad it doesn't have component or HDMI. It had ZERO loading time and a wicked frame scroll wheel.


----------



## spartanstew

Blip or Watershed


----------



## smiddy

I haven't bought it, yet! But if it is as good as they say, I will get the Smiddellette to buy it for me. He's good with momma and asking for things, when we don't really need it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> I haven't bought it, yet! But if it is as good as they say, I will get the Smiddellette to buy it for me. He's good with momma and asking for things, when we don't really need it.


Despite my general policy not to exceed $17 on any BD movie....I picked up this afternoon at Best Buy (Blu Ray, of course) on a price match of $22.86 (local Walrmart price).

To my pleasant surprise, it played beautifully on both my nice Panny BD player, as well as my recent Magnavox cheap BD player.

The imagery and sound are incredible.


----------



## smiddy

Ah, there ya go...you're making me drool!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> Ah, there ya go...you're making me drool!


Not a pretty sight... :lol:

But yes...you'll like this in Blu Ray....a keeper.


----------



## smiddy

Thanks! Where's my Smiddellette when I need him. I'll be back...


----------



## spartanstew

Got it from WarnerBrothers site for about $18. Haven't watched it yet.

Is anyone that's watched it bothered by the transition from 2.35:1 to 1.85:1 during the movie?


----------



## smiddy

You can change aspect ratios during the movie?


----------



## Brandon428

smiddy said:


> You can change aspect ratios during the movie?


No,I don't think so. It changes between 2.40:1 to 1.78:1 automatically(you can't choose just 1 AR). I kind of like how it does that. The sound and picture is stunning.A great addition to any Blu-ray collection!


----------



## bobukcat

Brandon428 said:


> No,I don't think so. It changes between 2.40:1 to 1.78:1 automatically(you can't choose just 1 AR). I kind of like how it does that. The sound and picture is stunning.A great addition to any Blu-ray collection!


It did the same thing in the theater, correct? My understanding is that the portions that are shot in IMAX were puposely left in their OAR instead of converting them to the non-IMAX shots.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bobukcat said:


> It did the same thing in the theater, correct? My understanding is that the portions that are shot in IMAX were puposely left in their OAR instead of converting them to the non-IMAX shots.


YUP....it was done intentionally for "effect".


----------



## koji68

Does anybody know if these are direct retail numbers or does it include thing like BB and Netflix buying loads of units.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

koji68 said:


> Does anybody know if these are direct retail numbers or does it include thing like BB and Netflix buying loads of units.


The 600,000 number is what was shipped and dols by retailers, including online, retail stores, and others. Only those units sold are counted and reported back. As for rental companies' inventories...I'm sure those are counted, as they have to be prepaid.

Remember...this is the Blu Ray only number, and the rental folks (Block-- and Net--- don't get THAT many copies in Blu Ray.....not compared to the standard format anyway.


----------



## Pink Fairy

Zomg I must have this. ~nods at self and makes a mental note to hint at it for a anniversary gift~


----------



## Steve615

I picked this up Tuesday.Looks and sounds great on BR.
The digital copy also looks great on the laptop.When I get a chance,I will put the digital copy on the desktop too. 
EDIT/UPDATE : WB has limited the rights of the digital copy,for use on one PC only.I think I will leave it on the laptop,for the time being.


----------



## smiddy

I had this sucker in my beaters this afternoon while I was in Best Buy...I'm really hoping the Smiddellette comes through.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> I had this sucker in my beaters this afternoon while I was in Best Buy...I'm really hoping the Smiddellette comes through.


Don't forget that Walmart 23.99 price match.....


----------



## brant

bobukcat said:


> It did the same thing in the theater, correct? My understanding is that the portions that are shot in IMAX were puposely left in their OAR instead of converting them to the non-IMAX shots.


i saw it at imax and regular theater.

the AR at the regular theater was the same the entire movie. it did not change like in the imax.


----------



## smiddy

Wow! Check it out here: http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=2184


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> Wow! Check it out here: http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=2184


So I guess its really a dead format, huh? :lol:


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So I guess its really a dead format, huh? :lol:


Dead as a doormat...

I still need to go get it yet.


----------



## Steve615

smiddy said:


> Dead as a doormat...
> 
> I still need to go get it yet.


If you keep holding out,it might be 40 bucks or more by the time you pick it up. :sure:  
Speaking of 40 bucks or more,I'm debating picking this version of it up. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9123922&type=product&id=1919817


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve615 said:


> If you keep holding out,it might be 40 bucks or more by the time you pick it up. :sure:
> Speaking of 40 bucks or more,I'm debating picking this version of it up.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9123922&type=product&id=1919817


I actually saw this in my local BB....there were 2 different versions of it as well. If you're into collectior's items (it comes with a figurine in a box...its a nice add.

If not, get the regular Blu Ray version and save your money for the next BD.


----------



## smiddy

Steve615 said:


> If you keep holding out,it might be 40 bucks or more by the time you pick it up. :sure:
> Speaking of 40 bucks or more,I'm debating picking this version of it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9123922&type=product&id=1919817


I know...I had my hands on this one too the other day and decided to give the Smiddellette a chance to get Santa to get it.  It looks too cool!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> I know...I had my hands on this one too the other day and decided to give the Smiddellette a chance to get Santa to get it.  It looks too cool!


I've now watched it twice this week...and originally saw it in the commercial theatre when it came out.....I'm still noticing new content every time I see it....boy Heath did a heck of a job.

There were a couple Blu Ray reviews that came out today...here's one...its a keeper.

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/1825/darkknight.html


----------



## smiddy

Thanks hdtvfan0001!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> Thanks hdtvfan0001!


You're welcome...whether the Smidlettes or you get the BD...you're gonna love watching this bad boy. 

Make sure your speaker setup is "tuned up".


----------



## Steve615

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You're welcome...whether the Smidlettes or you get the BD...you're gonna love watching this bad boy.
> 
> Make sure your speaker setup is "tuned up".


Don't forget about the digital copy for the PC.
It looks good too.


----------



## smiddy

Steve615 said:


> Don't forget about the digital copy for the PC.
> It looks good too.


How does that work, BTW! (Shhhhh) Santa got WALL-E 3 disc for the Smiddelletes and I'm not sure what that is, what is it?


----------



## Steve615

smiddy said:


> How does that work, BTW! (Shhhhh) Santa got WALL-E 3 disc for the Smiddelletes and I'm not sure what that is, what is it?


The 3 disc WALL-E sounds like it will have a digital copy disc included smiddy.
Just take the digital copy disc,if it is included,and insert it in the CD/DVD drive on your PC.
Most likely,the disc will automatically give instructions for installing on the PC.The instructions popped up automatically on my laptop during install of 'The Dark Knight' digital copy.
In regards to the digital copy disc,there should be some kind of an authorization key/code included.If you don't have that key/code,you won't be able to install the digital copy on the PC.
Another note of interest:
AFAIK,digital copies are limited to one PC.If you have more than one PC,choose whichever PC you want to view the digital copy on before installing it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve615 said:


> Don't forget about the digital copy for the PC.
> It looks good too.


Yes...it looks and sounds good...I actually had it on my laptop Monday night when I had my 1-day trip to San Juan...a nice way to make a couple hours on the plane go by...


Steve615 said:


> The 3 disc WALL-E sounds like it will have a digital copy disc included smiddy.


Yup...that's what I watched on the return flight!


----------



## brant

Steve615 said:


> Don't forget about the digital copy for the PC.
> It looks good too.


the DVD of TDK i bought came w/ a digital copy also.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

brant said:


> the DVD of TDK i bought came w/ a digital copy also.


I believe that the OP was referencing the one that does already come in the package.

A joy to watch on the plane this past Monday...


----------



## smiddy

Steve615 said:


> The 3 disc WALL-E sounds like it will have a digital copy disc included smiddy.
> Just take the digital copy disc,if it is included,and insert it in the CD/DVD drive on your PC.
> Most likely,the disc will automatically give instructions for installing on the PC.The instructions popped up automatically on my laptop during install of 'The Dark Knight' digital copy.
> In regards to the digital copy disc,there should be some kind of an authorization key/code included.If you don't have that key/code,you won't be able to install the digital copy on the PC.
> Another note of interest:
> AFAIK,digital copies are limited to one PC.If you have more than one PC,choose whichever PC you want to view the digital copy on before installing it.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yes...it looks and sounds good...I actually had it on my laptop Monday night when I had my 1-day trip to San Juan...a nice way to make a couple hours on the plane go by...
> 
> Yup...that's what I watched on the return flight!


Guys, I have a Zune, so can it be put on that? One PC is ok with me, so long as I can transfer it to my Zune.


----------



## mystic7

spartanstew said:


> Got it from WarnerBrothers site for about $18. Haven't watched it yet.
> 
> Is anyone that's watched it bothered by the transition from 2.35:1 to 1.85:1 during the movie?


Yes! If only for the fact that when it fills the screen the PQ seems much better. I know it's not, I'm talking perception here. And no, I'm not one of those guys who wants DVD's to fill the screen regardless of the original aspect ratio, but I do wish more filmmakers would shoot in 16:9 (or 1.78:1 or whatever it is).

Many of the 2.35:1 scenes wouldn't have looked any worse or had any less impact if the top and bottom weren't cropped. Anyway, yeah, count me in, although the actual transitions weren't bothersome or obvious.


----------



## Steve615

smiddy said:


> Guys, I have a Zune, so can it be put on that? One PC is ok with me, so long as I can transfer it to my Zune.


I don't know anything about the Zune smiddy,but here's the link to their homepage.

http://www.zune.net/en-US/


----------



## brant

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I believe that the OP was referencing the one that does already come in the package.
> 
> A joy to watch on the plane this past Monday...


not sure i understand the difference.

the DVD came w/ a digital copy on another disc in the package.

i thought that was a blu-ray only feature.

another thing on the AR;

the dvd does not change AR's for the imax scenes, but you can watch them in the special features section (odd).

the digital copy does change to full screen for the imax scenes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

brant said:


> not sure i understand the difference.
> 
> the DVD came w/ a digital copy on another disc in the package.
> 
> i thought that was a blu-ray only feature.
> 
> another thing on the AR;
> 
> the dvd does not change AR's for the imax scenes, but you can watch them in the special features section (odd).
> 
> the digital copy does change to full screen for the imax scenes.


The digital copy does come with the "standard" Blu ray version...however another poster (not you) implied that is was a separate item you would have to buy....just to clarify...3 disks come in the one package - the movie, one extras disk, and the digital copy disk.


----------



## rotohead

Watched DK last nite and was puzzled by the multiple switches in aspect ratio throughout the movie (from OAR the majority of the time to 16x9 occasionally). Did a search on this issue and found nothing. 
Can someone explain this? Do I have a pirate copy? I doubt that. Even novice HD viewers in my house noticed this display issue. Not particularly annoying but curious none the less.


----------



## D*HR-20

rotohead said:


> Watched DK last nite and was puzzled by the multiple switches in aspect ratio throughout the movie (from OAR the majority of the time to 16x9 occasionally). Did a search on this issue and found nothing.
> Can someone explain this? Do I have a pirate copy? I doubt that. Even novice HD viewers in my house noticed this display issue. Not particularly annoying but curious none the less.


It's because the movie was shot partially in IMAX and they are showing you the full IMAX picture on the scenes shot in IMAX and the 2.35:1 ratio for the parts shot on regular film. If you saw the movie in a regular movie theater, the IMAX scenes were cut to be the same ratio as the rest of the movie.


----------



## rotohead

D*HR-20 said:


> It's because the movie was shot partially in IMAX and they are showing you the full IMAX picture on the scenes shot in IMAX and the 2.35:1 ratio for the parts shot on regular film. If you saw the movie in a regular movie theater, the IMAX scenes were cut to be the same ratio as the rest of the movie.


That's great info...thanks...I can make my friends think I'm a true geek of HD. Funny how those scenes were choosen for IMAX and HD. I learn more from this site every day. That is the first movie I've ever noticed that issue. Other than that item...it is one of the best DVD's I have ever purchased. PQ and sound were outstanding not to mention the storyline. I immediately purchased the Batman movie that preceeded it so I can understand DK better (even though I'm not a big Batman/Spiderman/Superman fan). Thanks again. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

People over on AVSForum were discussing this for a while before the movie released for the home market. Also, if you look at the back of the box where it lists the aspect ratio it lists two different ones with a notation that it changes.

As already posted, the idea was to use the IMAX footage in closer to its aspect rather than cropping to 2.35:1 like was done in the theaters.

I really didn't find the changes distracting, though they were noticable, and the extra detail was welcomed for those shots.


----------



## rotohead

HDMe said:


> I really didn't find the changes distracting, though they were noticable, and the extra detail was welcomed for those shots.


As I stated first off, I didn't find this issue particularly 'distracting' I just wanted to get educated as to the technical issue. I'll have to re-watch the movie with an eye toward which parts were choosen for IMAX and regular HD. I'm curious as to that difference. Is there some 'cost saving' element? I don't really get why that would be done that way. I'm no expert on HD/BR/IMAX movies but it strikes me as something that is akin to a compromise. Am I wrong? Still I hold that BR disc as one of the best purchases I've made. Iron Man, Black Snake Moan, Transformers and Planet Earth are all superb DVD's in my collection. I just hope my eye's and ears don't fail me before my heart does. HD products are beyond my wildest dreams.
Chuck


----------



## Stewart Vernon

rotohead said:


> As I stated first off, I didn't find this issue particularly 'distracting' I just wanted to get educated as to the technical issue.


That's why I figured I'd also point you over to AVSForum where a lot of discussion was had recently there. I didn't read through the entire threads, but enough to get the gyst of things.



rotohead said:


> I'll have to re-watch the movie with an eye toward which parts were choosen for IMAX and regular HD. I'm curious as to that difference. Is there some 'cost saving' element? I don't really get why that would be done that way. I'm no expert on HD/BR/IMAX movies but it strikes me as something that is akin to a compromise. Am I wrong?


Maybe an IMAX expert will jump in... but there are also a few tidbits in the Blu ray extras talking about the making of the film and decision to use IMAX cameras for some scenes.

IMAX film stock is larger than 35 or 70 mm film stock, so greater resolution can be had on the film. This is usually done for showing in those IMAX theaters with the super-large screens. I've never actually been to an IMAX theater so I can't say if the extra expense of shooting in IMAX format is worth it... but it definately isn't done to save money since the film costs quite a bit more, as do the cameras.

In traditional theaters, the Dark Knight had its IMAX scenes cropped to the 2.35:1 ratio that the rest of the film was framed as... so you could make the argument that people lost detail there and are now getting it back with the Blu ray release.

The IMAX scenes were pretty sharp, which is about as technical as I really went into watching the movie. I was initially afraid the changes might be distracting, which is why I made the point of posting that I didn't find them to be distracting at all... and with the extra detail, it was kind of nice.



rotohead said:


> Still I hold that BR disc as one of the best purchases I've made. Iron Man, Black Snake Moan, Transformers and Planet Earth are all superb DVD's in my collection. I just hope my eye's and ears don't fail me before my heart does. HD products are beyond my wildest dreams.
> Chuck


Iron Man and Transformers (particularly Transformers) were very nice indeed. I also liked Black Snake Moan, I just don't remember if the video quality was up there with these or not but it was sharp and clean.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Dark Knight continues to be the #1 selling BD disk at Amazon again this past week....sales now over 2.75 million to date in Blu Ray alone....somebody's having a good Christmas all the way to the Bank....

I didn't mind forking over my $19.86 for my BD copy at all.


----------

